# The Vault’s 2016 Christmas Promo has arrived!



## George Seeds (Dec 20, 2016)

As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…

Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit

http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/the-vaults-2016-christmas-promo-has-arrived for the prize-list and information on how to enter!

To enter on AFN simply like and comment on this post!

#TEAMVAULT

BONUS: Huge discount on all orders at The Vault! Ho, Ho, Ho!

If five chances to win some truly awesome prizes wasn’t enough to get you in the festive spirit, we’re offering a whopping 12% discount off all orders at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store with the discount code: CHRISTMAS12 – just enter the code at the checkout to claim your discount! Remember: The discount runs all the way from 20th December to 1st January, so you’ve got a great chance to grab some last-minute bargains to see you through the festive season!

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Legal disclaimer: The competition winners will have their prizes sent to them via recorded delivery. If you are chosen as a winner but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition prizes, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

Remember: It’s illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this important fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws.The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds, or seed voucher prizes for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes.


----------



## Bryant420 (Dec 20, 2016)

#teamvault merry Christmas


----------



## fullauto (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas and a Happy Green New Year!


----------



## S.A Ray (Dec 20, 2016)

Give thanks for the chance


George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


----------



## Growdict (Dec 20, 2016)

merry christmas #teamvault


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Been eyeballing that Barbara for a min now, thanks for the opportunity to try to snag a few, you seen this yet @HydroRed


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Dec 20, 2016)

Very Generous promo, thx for being a classy and dependable seedbank. Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## westbmorekush (Dec 20, 2016)

I want in


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 20, 2016)

merry kushmas and happy new gear #teamvault!

fingers crossed...


----------



## Frogba11s (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's hoping for a happy holidays!!!


----------



## kluckmaster (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


#teamvault is always a winning bet. Ive never bought from anybody else and i have had packages intercepted, the vault always made it right. 
Huge fan


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 20, 2016)

@Indacouch , here's lookin at you kid


----------



## Thebeastgrizz (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


#TeamVault merry christmas


----------



## pop22 (Dec 20, 2016)

#TEAMVAULT

Wooooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Dec 20, 2016)

The vault rocks . Thanks for the chance again. 

Positive vibes here with optimism. 
Jack and George @thevault rule.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 20, 2016)

To the whole team vault happy holidays !!!!!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2016)

How do I cheat to win?


----------



## Mr black thumb (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys and gals thanks for another great giveaway.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks @the vault for a chance and Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks #TEAMVAULT for another great chance at some super sweet genetics. Merry Christmas @George Seeds @Jack Vault


----------



## bradofcanada (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Luck Everyone.Merry Christmas 



George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> How do I cheat to win?


maybe we can get @roseypeach in on this...


----------



## Dimeto123 (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> LETS GET IT PEOPLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobnobuler (Dec 20, 2016)

Give me the prize.....or diddle me sugar plums


----------



## squirt1961 (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to the vault and everyone here. Great promo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank Vault. You guys rock.


----------



## Maine_Coast (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks George and the Vault! Merry Christmas


----------



## aspirin (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Luck Everyone.Merry Christmas


----------



## unclekoolaid (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


#TEAMVAULT Merry christmas waiting on some goodies i ordered at the end of november should be here this week. Have a happy new year!!


----------



## oatski16 (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh man I havnt won anything since the double mouse...


----------



## Dopaw13 (Dec 20, 2016)

#TEAMVAULT Sweet will be a Merry Christmas indeed thx


----------



## squirt1961 (Dec 20, 2016)

I need to win something this year. Team Vault have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## MiniImp (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## HemiSync (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet, sweetness!


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 20, 2016)

#Teamvault, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PickandShovel (Dec 20, 2016)

Gotta love The Vault!!


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Holidays. Good Luck Everyone. If I win I'll share.


----------



## ellen beck (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you for the chance. This would be a wonderful thing.#TEAMVAULT


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 20, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Seed giveaways are one of my favorite things, have never won one in five years plus, here's to 2017!! May all the folks at #TEAMVAULT have a very Happy Holiday Season and a most excellent New Year!!! 

GO #TEAMVAULT!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 20, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> maybe we can get @roseypeach in on this...


You got me love 

many thanks to George and Jack for the invitation!


----------



## StashToker (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas!! Happy New Year!!!! The Vault Rocks!!
Thanks for another chance to win. I'd love to make an order, but between kids and wife I am drained dry for the holidays. Great deals though.


----------



## Coliostroe (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry christmas everyone. Thanks to the vault for this awesome promo!


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes sir, I likey!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

#thevault. Have a Merry Haze mess and a bong of a new year man...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity (and thanks for the heads up @Bbcchance )


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas RIU! I hope I have a present to give out after this.


----------



## sleepless_canuck (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry HoHo


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!!!!! may our next season be free of pests human or insect.


----------



## smokerGriM (Dec 20, 2016)

Count me in and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Quagmire6969 (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas and good luck


----------



## Saw zallin (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas and thanks!

The Vault rocks!


----------



## RockCityCannabis (Dec 21, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


You guys rock. Merry Christmas once again!


----------



## old gimp (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for the great prizes!


----------



## Juan Romo (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice #TEAMVAULT


----------



## Hotshot123 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot Vault, count me in.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 21, 2016)

Big high five to the vault! This is for real. Won last giveaway. Good luck gang!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2016)

ho ho ho...wondered why santa wore that red suit....hes a pimp, thats not him laughing, thats him yelling for his bitches...HOE...HOE...HOE!


----------



## DJ blue dog (Dec 21, 2016)

Love your work mate


----------



## Rezpect (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy holidays folks!
I can comment but not like the post unfortunately, are there rules to the amount off days you have to be a member of RUI to like/enter?


----------



## twalte (Dec 21, 2016)

Rezpect said:


> Happy holidays folks!
> I can comment but not like the post unfortunately, are there rules to the amount off days you have to be a member of RUI to like/enter?


You'll get that ability with a few more posts under your belt.


----------



## twalte (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rezpect (Dec 21, 2016)

i can't like your post twalte so i'll just say thanks lol


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 21, 2016)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET PICKLES and a bit of AWESOME SAUCE


A pack of 6 x Barbara Bud Feminised Seeds from House of the Great Gardener
A tremendous #TEAMVAULT T Shirt


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 21, 2016)

#TEAMVAULT Merry Christmas to all and count me in


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

Those barbara fems look awesome ...baaaaabara
Have a gd crissy break vault !!


----------



## Bigworm_420 (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Xmas #teamvault! Love the site. I'm like a kid in a candy store on there.


----------



## BIGNUTS (Dec 21, 2016)

#TEAMVAULT Merry Christmas people


----------



## toaster struedel (Dec 22, 2016)

Go team Vault!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Shad3s (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice promo team Vault, I wold love me some HoTGG genetics to grow the shit out of in my next round!
Merry X-mas all!


----------



## seedlessbob (Dec 22, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


I am in, along with the "Green Santa"


----------



## Cheech77 (Dec 22, 2016)

First time checking out your shop, think I found a new supplier! Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Chupacabra62 (Dec 22, 2016)

sweeeeeeeet good luck every one and merry Christmas


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2016)

Sweet I'm in happy holidays every one and good luck


----------



## punchreba (Dec 23, 2016)

Very nice. Happy safe holidays to all.


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hope everyone has a great Christmas/holiday and new year.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 23, 2016)

Rezpect said:


> Happy holidays folks!
> I can comment but not like the post unfortunately, are there rules to the amount off days you have to be a member of RUI to like/enter?


Hi Buddy,

All good, your comment will qualify you to enter


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy holidays to everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tupapa (Dec 24, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Awesome!! U guys always have the hook-up!!


----------



## MetalHead75 (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy Holidays to #TEAMVAULT and everybody here at RIU.


----------



## thespaceman937 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bhang Bhang (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you Vault and Roll it up for the opportunity. #TEAMVAULT always.


----------



## MrGreenP (Dec 25, 2016)

#TEAMVAUL Thank you for the chance! Merry Christmas


----------



## Donjuantwo12 (Dec 26, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Happy New year's everybody!


----------



## AutoNorCal (Dec 26, 2016)

Happy holidays everyone it's legal to germinate in the great state of California!


----------



## WV_MountainBud (Dec 26, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...





George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


Considering there is no like button for some reason they decided it was a good idea to put some pointless ass rule on "earning" the right to like a fuckn post on a weed forum. I've been signed up for months and always reading post etc. So I guess I am fucked out of entering the giveaway... thanks a lot to the dumb fucks that run and designed this website over @rollitup...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2016)

Im pretty sure you are entered just by commenting.
There is no like button because you are new and haven't posted/liked enough.
Just a heads up - everyone can see how long you've been here just by clicking on your name. Welcome to RIU


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 27, 2016)

WV_MountainBud said:


> Considering there is no like button for some reason they decided it was a good idea to put some pointless ass rule on "earning" the right to like a fuckn post on a weed forum. I've been signed up for months and always reading post etc. So I guess I am fucked out of entering the giveaway... thanks a lot to the dumb fucks that run and designed this website over @rollitup...


Hey man, your comment will be enough to enter dont sweat it 

There are reasons behind the limits on forums to prevent abuse etc.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2016)

WV_MountainBud said:


> Considering there is no like button for some reason they decided it was a good idea to put some pointless ass rule on "earning" the right to like a fuckn post on a weed forum. I've been signed up for months and always reading post etc. So I guess I am fucked out of entering the giveaway... thanks a lot to the dumb fucks that run and designed this website over @rollitup...


As red and George said you have to post so many times before you can like a post. It is to prevent spam and other site abuse.

You signed up sunday not months ago. Your first post is cussing people out. Not a good way to be welcomed.

Anyways, welcome to RIU.


----------



## AutoNorCal (Dec 27, 2016)

I just ordered from the site right now all is well, I got a 5 pack of dinafem og kush autos using the christmas12 code i saved over 4 pounds


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 27, 2016)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 27, 2016)

Hope everyone had a great holiday, now on to the new year!!! May it be a year full of heavy harvest and frosty buds


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 28, 2016)

Let's start off the new year with a win. Be safe everyone !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Dec 29, 2016)

Youll shoot your eye out kid!


----------



## healTHCare (Dec 29, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> As all of our buddies know, Christmas comes early at The Vault – and this year is no exception…
> 
> Tis the season to be generous – and at The Vault, we’re hitting you up with not one, not two, but FIVE great chances to win some incredible prizes! Just visit
> 
> ...


I'm in please please


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 30, 2016)

#TEAMVAULT Merry Christmas and happy newyears


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new years !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

Damn glad it's new years! I felt my balls starting to drop and got worried I was getting old.....nope, just that time of year


----------



## wand3rlust420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you! Happy Toking Days!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

#Teamvault Happy New Year from Australia


----------



## Marijuana Mann420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Right on thanks guys. Hope all is well.


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 3, 2017)

Big thanks to all that entered.

The RIU winner is westbmorekush - Congrats buddy you win:

A pack of 6 x Barbara Bud Feminised Seeds from House of the Great Gardener
A tremendous #TEAMVAULT T Shirt

I will send you a PM to arrange delivery of your prizes.

To check out the other winners on the other platforms see the updated post at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/the-vaults-2016-christmas-promo-has-arrived

If you didn't win this time round then not to worry as we will be back real soon with another promo for you to enter 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Legal disclaimer: The competition winners will have their prizes sent to them via recorded delivery. If you are chosen as a winner but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition prizes, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

Remember: It’s illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this important fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds, or seed voucher prizes for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

): man I never win... lol its all good though, maybe next time... Peace & chicken grease fam.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats on the Barbara Bud win @westbmorekush 
Thanks for the mulitiple chances to enter as well @George Seeds


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 4, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Congrats on the Barbara Bud win @westbmorekush
> Thanks for the mulitiple chances to enter as well @George Seeds


Thanks bro,


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats on the win !!!!!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice win @westbmorekush ! Great prize, and thanks again for all the contests and promos, great work @George Seeds and the Vault


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 4, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice win @westbmorekush ! Great prize, and thanks again for all the contests and promos, great work @George Seeds and the Vault


Thanks

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 4, 2017)

I would like to say thanks to George Seeds and The Vault for the hook up. And thanks to everyone for their congrats. One

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Hotshot123 (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats on your win westborekus, Thank you vault for all the comps you do for us.


----------



## old gimp (Jan 4, 2017)

MAYBE ONE DAY!!


----------



## johnp410 (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats westbmorekush. And thanks again for the chance at winning great gear.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 6, 2017)

Congats @westbmorekush


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 6, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Congrats westbmorekush. And thanks again for the chance at winning great gear.


Thanks bro,

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 6, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Congats @westbmorekush


Thanks money,

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## johnp410 (Jan 20, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


DMX?


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 20, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> DMX?


410 huh?

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## johnp410 (Jan 22, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> 410 huh?
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


I was referring to your Sig, I was asking if it was from the song by DMX.


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 22, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> I was referring to your Sig, I was asking if it was from the song by DMX.


DMX no doubt, I was responding to your dig.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## johnp410 (Jan 23, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> DMX no doubt, I was responding to your dig.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Hell ya, that's my dog, lol. For real though I fuck with X.


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 23, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Hell ya, that's my dog, lol. For real though I fuck with X.


No doubt, the l.o.x too. Dmx cd came out my first motorcycle trip to myrtle beach jammed it the whole week.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 23, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> No doubt, the l.o.x too. Dmx cd came out my first motorcycle trip to myrtle beach jammed it the whole week.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


I meant to write your 410 signature, not your dig lol.


----------



## johnp410 (Jan 23, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> I meant to write your 410 signature, not your dig lol.


Lol all good. Ya I fuck with d-block aka Lox. Love all the old shit. New too.
Not all new hip hop but you know what I mean lol


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 24, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Lol all good. Ya I fuck with d-block aka Lox. Love all the old shit. New too.
> Not all new hip hop but you know what I mean lol


Yeah, I hate 98% of the crap out now, except maybe the beat.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------

